# K/C's Picture Framed



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

I am so excited about the picture I had framed of K & C. It is the one I use in my siggy. I had a photographer I know print it out for me in a large size and my framer had sent me a 30% off coupon, so it was the right time to do it. The frame is gold on the sides and then painted over on the front in a greenish color with bits of gold showing through. I'm not sure what that technique is called but I totally love it!! It is always so scary to have a picture framed because you never know _really _how it will look until it is finished... but I lucked out this time. It's hung at my garage entrance and near my front entry hall and kitchen, so I see it constantly.

Close up view:









View in context:









Wider view in context:









Close up of frame:


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Omg K/C that is beautiful. I must get a really nice one of Scooby and do that too. I had one done of my Rottie when he was a puppy, it was actually done on a wood background and that was nice too.
I really like your postitioning of the picture too it stands out so very well.


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

Love it!







They are just so adorable!!


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

That is GREAT!!!!!


----------



## cindysilver (May 15, 2005)

Ohhhhh I just LOVE it!!! I need to get a really good picture of Jack and do the same thing!!


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Sher, That looks fantastic. The photo is great, but even better when blown up.


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

That is so beautiful!! Great frame too! I love the bright colors in the background and of course your babies are adorable


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

---


----------



## Sylphide and Shrek's Mom (Dec 4, 2004)

What an amazing idea. Your babies look so adorable in this photo. This reminds me that I must get some of our babies' photos printed and framed. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Littlemans Mom (Apr 6, 2005)

I love it







It is such a beautiful picture of the two of them


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

That's such a great picture! I love it!!


----------



## Maltese Adora-Belle (Jan 23, 2005)

I love the picture and the frame looks great. This is a great idea. It looks lovely in your home.


----------



## Bijousmom (May 29, 2005)

I love that picture. I wonder how many of us say "I should........." and never get around to something that would give us so much joy. Congratulations for a job well done.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Love the picture


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

That is so beautiful!!!!


----------



## danah (Jan 8, 2005)

That is just beautiful and such a great idea. It got me to thinking, I have my son's pictures all over the house but none of Baxter. I have to fix that LOL


----------



## maltx3 (Dec 23, 2004)

I just love Kallie's & Catcher's framed picture! I think you found the perfect location to hang it too, it looks really good there. It is a wonderful picture of your babies


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

awwwww~ that is just gorgeous







what cuties they are!

ann marie and the "they're both just EVER so dreamy!" buttercup


----------



## denise&chico (Oct 14, 2004)

OH my goodness i just LOVE the pixs you get of your babies the frame looks fantastic!!!!!! ~ Denise


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

It's beautiful
Like I said before in an other post a while back. I think you should submit it for a comercial add or something. The colours are get and your puppy are beautiful.

I love it.


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

That is something to be very proud of! I know it puts a smile on your face everytime you see it!


----------



## Karen542 (May 4, 2005)

Looks great


----------



## TuckersMom (Jun 27, 2005)

Wow!!! That's beautiful. Great idea!


----------



## Lacie2 (Sep 23, 2005)

> I am so excited about the picture I had framed of K & C. It is the one I use in my siggy. I had a photographer I know print it out for me in a large size and my framer had sent me a 30% off coupon, so it was the right time to do it. The frame is gold on the sides and then painted over on the front in a greenish color with bits of gold showing through. I'm not sure what that technique is called but I totally love it!! It is always so scary to have a picture framed because you never know _really _how it will look until it is finished... but I lucked out this time. It's hung at my garage entrance and near my front entry hall and kitchen, so I see it constantly.
> 
> Close up view:
> 
> ...


I really like the way you framed the picture. It looks great where you placed it. I will be getting my camer back from my son Wed. night so by this week end I should be able to take pictures of Lacie and Buddy Boy for Uncle Catcher


----------



## RexsMom (Jun 8, 2005)

It looks great! Your babies look so cute in all their pictures. I wish I had one of Rex with such bright colors to frame like that. I guess next year I am going to have to plant some flowers!


----------



## Carol Ann (Dec 5, 2004)

What a gorgeous job; the photo itself blown up, and the framing! The shot of them is precious and the colors are lush. Perfect spot to hang it. Beautiful!


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

It really is qutie beautiful!!


----------



## sweetypiegirl (Nov 17, 2005)

WOW! THAT IS SO BEAUTIFUL, I LOVE THAT


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

That looks great!!!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Sher, that is one of my favorite pictures of your kidz. It looks fabulous!


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

WOW







I missed this one initially but what a great picture and frame


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

It's lovely Sher,great idea for the framing.Looks very nice hanging on the wall.


----------

